# FS/FT: 3 Large Tiger Tilapia



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, I got 3 Large Tiger/Buttikoferi Tilapia black with grey stripes..12 inches each. Asking 60$ for all 3 or 20$ each or trade for large cichlids, great looking fish just not working out with the rest of my fish...Please pm me for more info.

Thanks
Ray


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

pics will help


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

posted a pic


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump...trades all 3 for any nice large freshwater fish or first 60$ takes em.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump......


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

someone please help me find a new home for these monsters!! Trades accepted just lemme know what you got.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

to the top....


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

You accept a large 2 feet long marble sailfin catfish for a trade?


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Pm sent.....


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump.........


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Just out of curiosity..are these the same tilapia I see at grocery stores?


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

PSpades said:


> Just out of curiosity..are these the same tilapia I see at grocery stores?


Nope, these are the ones sold at pet stores and there lines/stripes look really nice too.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Full name would be useful in making the sale... Are these tilapia buttikoferi?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes they are, commonly sold as Tiger Tilapia, not found in grocery stores.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Corrected it to buttikoferi tilapia in the ad..it would be great if one of the mods could change the title for me into FS/FT: 3 Large Tiger Tilapia


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bummp.....


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump.....let me know what you got for trade!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump......


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

30$ for all 3 of them!! bump


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump...2 Left take them both for 20$


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump both for 20$ only!!!!!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump..please help me find a good home for these beautiful fish, only for 20$$


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

there sweet fish , ship em to the island and im interested. $50?


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

sorry 'bout that I got no experience with shipping fish...bump 20$ takes them.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump.......


----------

